# Projection system setup



## bgamb24 (Feb 7, 2010)

I am setting up a home projection system in a room with the following dimensions:
16'4"X21' with 9' ceilings. I am using a Chief Sl-150 projector lift. My first choice for a projector is the Optoma HD 8600. The screen will be placed on the shorter wall, recessed into the ceiling. Firstly, Chief does not make a plate for the 8600, so it will have to be laid inverted in the tray, which lowers about 8". I am flexible with throw distance, but will the projector be able to work when it will only be suspended about 8" from a 9' ceiling? I REALLY want a quality DLP projector, and this one seems to match my needs and budget (~$3000-$5000). The projector is not very forgiving horizontally (+/- 5%), so placement will be tricky. Any suggestions on choices and optimal placement method would be GREATLY appreciated. I need to make a decision soon.
Lastly, the walls are beige and the ceiling is white. I want a screen which will work with the current color setup, but would also greatly benefit from a likely color change in the near future. 

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You will need to make sure that the top of the projector is not any higher than the top of the screen in order to not have any issues with focus or having to use the keystone feature.


----------

